# Cajun Shrimp ...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jun 21, 2002)

Cajun Shrimp 

- Servings: 4

Notes: Try serving these spicy shrimp with easy-to-make cheese grits. Simply stir grated cheese into any kind of cooked grits.

1 1/2 Pounds Large Shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 Teaspoon Paprika
3/4 Teaspoon Dried Thyme
3/4 Teaspoon Dried Oregano
1/4 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/4 Teaspoon Pepper
1/4 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper, or to taste
Vegetable Oil Spray

Combine first 8 ingredients in a large zip-top plastic bag; seal bag and shake to coat. Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat until hot, spray with vegetable oil spray. Add shrimp, saute 5 minutes or until shrimp pink and cooked through.

---- Per Serving: 185 Calories; 3g Fat (15.6% calories from fat); 35g 
Protein; 2g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 259mg Cholesterol; 386mg 
Sodium. Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 5 Lean Meat; 0 Fat.


----------

